# Getting started on Harness Goats



## 4-HGoatGirl

I have pet goats and soon to be dairy goats, since we're currently pen-breeding them. I'm thinking it's a love of actually horses that draws me to harness goats because I've always dreamed of being carried around by a dashing young pony, but goats are cuter anyway!  I am hoping my two breeding nannies will give me twins each but I shouldn't put my cart before my goat-literally. I'd like to raise two girls, preferably one from each of my goats and train them to be harness goats. Training I'm actually okay with, I've already got a few techniques in mind, but the actual cart I am not so comfortable with. I am a youth so I weigh 90-100 pounds. However, the goats that I will have pulling (full-grown) have a combined weight of roughly 150 pounds. They will be pulling as a team of two and I am set on breeding my own cart goats and proving Pygmy goats can pull a cart just fine. I have no concerns with what they'll be able to handle, just concerns on how much they'll be able to handle. I plan to put these goats through some rigorous exercise to strengthen them up, but I don't want to exceed any limits. My main focus is my cart: design; construction; fit; weight.







I'd like something along the lines of this but need the cart to fit two small goats and for me to be able to drive from the cart. I'm hoping someone out there has the experience and information I'm looking for. If you guys would throw your two cents in and help form a design that'd be wonderful. Also if you have any pictures of carts/wagons, your team, or a picture of you driving or your goats pulling please share. I'm hoping to build this cart during the gestation period and start ground training and work my way up over time to them pulling. Also, I am going to use goat halters (no bit) on their face.







For the harness I want to use a simple horse halter.







I am open to any ideas and comments! Thank you! Also, if you recommend any websites or blogs please share!:kidblack:


----------



## Nubian_Nut

I'm no expert in the harness goat area, but for sure you will need to make or buy a special harness for the goats that is made for pulling. A horse halter won't cut it. You can ground train them with the horse halter but I would strongly recommend a harness made for goats or even one made for mini ponies altered to fit your goats. For your cart, make sure you get the balance correct to that your goats won't have to pull much weight. If you get your weight distribution right, it'll be much easier on the goats to pull. http://hoeggerfarmyard.com has carts and harnesses. Hopefully this helps


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl

Also I like these designs:





















I like the idea of a seat while also still having two wheels to keep it a cart. I think a four-wheeled wagon would be too bulky.


----------



## Nubian_Nut

Actually, a four wheeled wagon might be the way to go. I believe they take more weight off the goats. You might even be able to modify a garden cart to work for you. I have a link somewhere on how to modify one and I'll post it when I find it :thumb:


----------



## Nubian_Nut

http://workinggoats.com/?id=209 < Here's the link I mentioned above.


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl

My plans for training will be to use the ground rig from Hoegger after collar/leash training. Once they've learned cues from the ground rig, I want to put them on halters and hitch them to the cart so they can start to get a feel for how the set up works. From there I'll just buy the nice fancy ones. I just have one really 'touchy' goat that hates having her body touched. If she passes that to her kid(s) I just want to get them used to a five dollar piece of equipment before they chew, roll, and gnaw on a one-hundred dollar one. That would seem like the smarter thing for me since I'm on a budget. As for the whole wagon vs cart thing, I want to begin with a cart because right now I have two wheels and need a smaller cart/wagon because of storage purposes. I hope to get a bigger breed if I train these well so I'd be able to just have them individually pull the cart. If I get a team of four I will build a wagon (which is a goal of mine). I've seen the carts at Hoegger and am thinking of copying a bit of the design, but I'd like to build my own. I will order the ground rig though! It's going to look so cute on a little trainee!


----------



## Chadwick

There are special tack that are used for carts and wagons, plus the body of a goat needs to be quite mature before adding the stress of pulling, or you can cause damage to the skeletal structure of the goat. 

I would start by talking to goathiker who does pack goats, a lot of the same training to carry weight will apply. Then find a good reliable source for tack wagons, and advice.


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl

I am going to be very weary of the goat. I expect them to be at least over a year before they are allowed to pull. I will talk to goathiker, thanks!


----------



## Chadwick

I think it is like at least 3yrs before pulling a cart loaded, before that is training and some unloaded cart.


----------



## Nubian_Nut

You are very correct Chad! You MUST be very careful when loading a goat, especially since you will be using Pygmy goats and does at that. You can very easily damage them if you overload them. In the They need to be about four before carrying a person in a cart. You can do halter training as soon as you want, then add in ground work. I wouldn't even hook them up to a cart until they are at least two years old and definitely do not put a full load until they are four to five years old. This is just my opinion and again, I agree with Chad by talking with goathiker. It's worth the wait as you do not want to ruin your young goats!


----------



## Bambi

Yes , I firmly believe what Chad and Nubian Nut are saying . Many people try to start their goats too early and they do damage to their goats.
I would definitely drive a wagon over a two-wheeled cart. Goats do not have strong backs like a horse, they get their pulling power by pushing into the harness. A four-wheeled wagon takes the weight off of the goat's back. Be sure to use a harness with adequate breeching so the load of the wagon or implement does not come up and hit run over the back legs of the goat.


----------

